
Ask HN: Typical work hours - chrisBob
As an engineer in the US what is a typical work day? Mine is 9 hours including an hour unpaid lunch. Is that normal or are there people that really get to work at 9 and leave at 5?
======
drewg123
When I was working for Google in MTV, I would get to the office around 6am and
leave around 3:30pm. I worked early hours to avoid the chaos of the open
office. I had ~3 hours of good concentration until most people arrived & the
distractions started. As a bonus, I got to pick up my son from elementary
school and spend quality time with him. I would often answer email in the
evenings. So I ended up working ~9-10 hours a day.

Now that I work from home (for a different company), I probably work roughly
60 hrs per week. But my time is much more flexible, I typically work 8am->5pm
most days, with one or two evenings of actual work (not just answering email)
from 9pm to 1am, and often a few hours on the weekends. But somewhere in those
8-5 hours, I'll often take my son to school or pick him up, or take him to an
athletic practice, or help him with homework, or have lunch with my wife, etc.

Given that my office is steps away, the line between home and work blurs. I
find that it is hard to resist checking on things almost obsessively, and I
often go into my office intending to just spend 2 minutes check the progress
of something only to emerge 3 hours later.

~~~
some_throwaway
I work for Google in MTV now. I typically get in around 9:30-10 and leave
around 5 with half an hour of lunch and sometimes a trip to the gym in the
middle. I never work or read email in the evenings, so I probably average
slightly under 7 hours a day.

There's no pressure to work more, and I really value and appreciate that.

Still, I feel like admitting to enjoying your free time and working ~35 hour
weeks is a scandalous taboo that would ruin your chances to get hired
elsewhere, so I posted this on a throwaway.

~~~
shaftway
I work for Google in MTV now. I usually get in around 8:30 and am out on the
first bus, just before 4:00. I've worked 3 evenings in the past 5 years (2
were for hackathons, one of which translated into a transfer offer), and I
spent two hours working on a weekend once, actually just a couple months ago.
I usually play games on my phone on the bus.

I also feel no pressure to work more. I feel like I'm valued by the team, and
frankly more time typing wouldn't make me more productive. I feel like the
work/life balance team does a great job of advocating time off, so I don't
feel guilty about my time off.

I've been at places that expected 60 hour weeks, and I've found that setting
realistic expectations from day 1 were key to me doing my ~40 guilt free.

~~~
shaftway
Also, FWIW I'm near my vacation cap. My plan is to start taking every other
Friday off in order to not lose vacation. Teammates and manager were all like
"nice" when I let them know.

------
kminehart
I enjoy my job a lot. Web developer in Northwest Arkansas.

I usually come in at around 8:00, take maybe an hour lunch at around 11 or 12,
and leave at 5. If I get called in the middle of the night, I'm always happy
to help out.

When I worked for the government my hours were a strict 8:00 - 4:30 with a 1
hour lunch.

When I worked for Toshiba, it was 45 hour weeks; I hated that job so I would
come in at 6:00 and leave at 3 without taking a lunch.

I think a big part of working a lot of hours is enjoying the work involved. I
greatly disliked Toshiba and the government, so working less / more hours was
just awful.

~~~
dhimes
What sucked about Toshiba? I bought one of their laptops...

------
WalterSear
At my current contract job, I get to work just before nine and leave around
6:30, and have a quick lunch. I'm charging for nine hours a day.

The extra hour is making me both miserable and palpably less effective, but
it's what I undertook, it's what they want, and the money's good.

I'm going to try and avoid jobs that expect more than 40 hours on an ongoing
basis after this.

------
thearn4
I'm a math/software guy at NASA. I work 80 hours every two weeks, with
flexible scheduling. A lot of folks will work over 8 hours a day to get one or
two extra days off every pay period. Others (like me) tend to opt for a more
traditional work schedule. I do a fair amount of telework though, usually at
least 1-2 days a week.

------
uncleserb
8:30 - 12:30 / 2:00-5:30 I work in Paris, France so my lunch break (actually
go to the gym and grab a sandwich afterwards) is paid. Some of my colleagues
do 9:30 - 1:00 / 2:30 - 18:30 or alternative hours (some work remotely, some
from the office).

------
asolove
I have worked at a startup before and after acquisition. I am a morning person
and have small kids so I normally worked 8-4. I got a little push-back for
leaving early, but after a few days of telling my boss what I had already
accomplished by the time he got in in the morning, it was pretty much ok.

Now, I work from home, so I usually work something like 8am-3 plus 8pm-9 so I
can play with my kids after school. Highly recommended.

But if you're asking this question, then what you probably need is advice
about how to talk about this with your boss.

------
criddell
8:30-5 (I leave a bit early to beat traffic. Sometimes if I can't sleep I'll
VPN in to work and do some code janitor tasks. A few times a year my work load
gets heavy enough that I'll work extra at night or very early to get through
it, but that's not my normal routine.

My lunch is anywhere from 0 to 90 minutes but I probably average about 30
minutes.

During the day I'll sometimes go for a 30 minute walk. I keep a guitar at work
so if I get hung up on something I'll play for bit.

~~~
weavie
Presumably you have your own office, or do your work colleagues enjoy the
impromptu performance?

~~~
criddell
Yeah, we each have an office with a door. My guitar is an electric that I
either play through headphones or unamplified. Plus, I'm often just playing
scales or something.

------
jack-r-abbit
Bay Area office for a SoCal based company with other offices scattered around
the US. I work from home M-Th and go into the office on F.

While WFH, I usually start around 8:30 so I can get emails and stuff out of
the way before our standing 9:00 sprint meeting. I have quite a bit of
flexibility on when I take lunch (some times I eat at my desk while working,
some times I eat in the living room watching tv). I wrap up my day around
6ish. Often I am multi-tasking between work and cooking dinner between 5-6.

On Fridays I usually try to get in before 8 because parking is cheaper if I
enter before 8. Group lunch is usually about an hour (give or take...
depending on how many people are there). I usually leave around 3-4. My boss
understands my commute isn't great (neither is his) so he's cool with me
cutting out a little early on Friday. He does too. He also works from home
most days. If he isn't going to be in on Friday, then I usually don't go in
either.

My boss is big on letting your work product show how much you're working. As
long as I'm getting my crap done, he doesn't really care if I take a 3 hour
lunch and then work at 9PM. Most of the team I work with is spread out, with
only three in our office. So working from home is not much different than
working from the office. Even at the office, meetings are online, taken at my
desk. (Which is weird some times since my office is right next to my boss's
office and I can usually hear him through the wall half a second before I hear
him on the call.) But it is nice to get some face time with my boss (and
coworkers from other teams I'm not on) once in awhile.

------
peelle
Programmer, Missouri.

My first few years full time I worked from 7 - 3:30, with a half hour lunch.
During this time this I was working to live. I had an overly active social
life, and night classes at College.

My next few years I worked from 8:30 - 6:30, with a two hour lunch. This was
nice because I could do all those little errands, that require banking hours.
Most days I got to take a nap, surprise the wife with lunch, or eat somewhere
where they actually cook the food.

For the last 9 months I have been working from 8 - 3, with an hour lunch, and
8pm - 10pm.

I have been working for the same company for 10 years. They have two rules:

1\. If I am working that day I need to be on the clock or reachable during
"core hours". For us, core hours are from 10am-3pm.

2\. Keep a consistent schedule. I can't just show up whenever.

My lunch periods are always unpaid. Occasionally I go out to lunch with a
coworker, and if we talk shop more than half the time we are encouraged to
charge our meals to the company credit card. This happens about once every
three or four of months.

------
nameless912
I work as a software engineer at a (primarily) communications firm in San
Diego.

I leave the house at 6:45 or so to get to the office by 7, work til 11, take
an hour long lunch, and then leave at 4:30 or so.

I also occasionally work a couple hours on the weekends. All this is so that I
can take off super early (ideally, by like 2 PM) on Fridays. Gotta love that
40 hour work week.

My first 3 hours of the day are uninterrupted bliss until everyone else gets
there. Then I generally alternate working alone and either pair programming or
meetings about every hour I'm there til I leave.

My company allows for ridiculously flexible hours, the only rule is that you
have to be in the office 10-2 at least 3 days a week so people can schedule to
meet with you in person if necessary. Beyond that, so long as you work at
least 40 hours and are properly supporting all your projects, you're golden.

------
norswap
Typically something like 11:30 - 19:30, but with wild variations. I work in
academia so I enjoy a lot of freedom in that respect.

It's not rare that I work in the evening, or during weekends, but I am never
required to (although when paper deadlines are due, there is a strong
expectation that you will in order to finish things up).

------
kentt
I worked strict 8-4 with an hour paid lunch at my last job (so 35 hours ass in
chair time). The office was generally empty around 4:30

Now I generally get close to 40 hours in a week, but rarely hit it. Hours are
very flexible (today I'm in at 6am, yesterday 9).

Both jobs were smaller companies (<50) in Vancouver, Canada.

------
specialp
I come in at varying times but officially I work 7.5 hrs a day with an unpaid
lunch. Usually I come in ~10am and leave ~6pm. If something is broken on
weekends or nights though I am fixing it, and when there is a large time
sensitive project I will work more hours from time to time.

------
mattlondon
UK here - typically 8:30ish to 4:45-5ish for me

Could easily go 9-5 but I am very much a "morning" person and my productivity
usually nose-dives after about 2pm (so I choose to have a very short lunch or
eat at my desk, but could easily take a full hour if I wanted)

------
_tomasz
10am until 3 or 4pm.

M/W/F I work from home and at the moment T/Th I drive to the office about
30-50 minutes away depending on traffic.

Edit: Work as Senior Software Engineer for a startup in the US.

------
AnonyBrah
My last job I worked 10:30-5:30 and took an hour break for lunch/gym.

Just started a remote job, so now nobody cares about my hours, just my
results. Too early to say what the typical day is.

------
suvelx
Current client's 'official' hours are 9:30 to 6:30 with an hour break.

In reality, I get in as early as I can (When somebody unlocks at ~8:30ish, has
occasionally meant sitting outside waiting), and then go home after about 8.5
hours (not including lunch break).

Most other people get into the office when I do, and then leave sometime
after.

They don't pay any more than 40 hours, and pay at the _very_ end of the
statutory 30 day payment terms. If they want to be sticklers, I can be too.

------
tetrep
~8 hours of work starting at somewhere between 7:30 and 8am (so i don't have
to deal with rush hour). lunch is generally 1 hour but sometimes i take less
and leave sooner, and other times i take more and leave later. if i'm in the
middle of something, i generally stay until it's done, but some of my
coworkers drop everything when they've done their ~8 hours.

(Silicon Valley/salaried)

------
Bahamut
Mostly roughly 9 to 5, although lately I have been heading into the office at
7 - 8 am & leaving at 5, or sometimes later if I'm engrossed in a particular
task. Lunch is whatever time I choose to have it, typically I'll do a half
hour, sometimes a little longer.

I also have flexibility to leave when I want too - there have been days where
I left at 3 pm to go running with friends.

------
werber
I typically work 8am-4pm, but most people in my office work 9:30am - 4pm. Our
parking lot is empty at 9am and 5pm

~~~
ideonexus
This is me as well 8am-4pm... but most people in my office work 9-5 or 10-6pm,
which often means answering emails when I get home. This schedule has held
true for my previous two jobs as well. Exceptions are when servers and sites
go down, but my current company gives me comp time when I get pulled away from
my family on a weekend or a vacation so it all works out.

------
ryanSrich
I work remotely on the west coast for a company in the Midwest.

8am-12/1pm-3pm

7pm-9pm

Leaving work at 3pm gives me time to hit the gym, make dinner, and hangout
with my wife for a bit. I'll typically pick back up around 7pm and work for
another hour or two depending on how busy we are.

My evenings after 9pm are then open for whatever, which is nice.

------
punk-coder
My typical workday is more like 9:30 - 4:30 or 5:00, although if needed I'll
hang around until 6:00 or so. I work as an Application Architect in a large
enterprise. We have some developer teams that work start-up hours, working 60+
hours a week, but most of us do an 8 hour day.

------
stevenwiles
Usually 7am to 8pm every day, including Saturdays (I only get Sundays off)

I'm a really hard worker and I'm really smart so I like the long work hours.
When I see people coming in before me and leaving after me, its a nice
reminder of what a good employee I am.

~~~
nameless912
> I'm really smart

Oh you poor sweet summer child. I hope you're being sarcastic, or you're gonna
get pulled down real soon. The professional world is rough :/

> a nice reminder of what a good employee I am

Remember, you are _much_ more than your job, and if you're staying late to
please the company you're not doing yourself any favors. Do it to make extra
cash, or to land a big promotion, or maybe to brown nose with your boss, but
don't ever think that you staying late is going to so massively help the
company that it'll come back to you. I'm not trying to be pessimistic, I just
hear a lot of the same things I said my first few months as an engineer and
they depressed the shit out of me for a while.

~~~
dennmart
I thought it was a troll, but this account posted this a day ago: "About to
turn 60, been a daily hardcore drug user for most of my life". So it seems
like they're pretty used to this lifestyle.

------
scarecrowbob
I'm a remote web developer who works for a company in Virginia. I'm in rural
Texas. I usually work 10-5 central, taking an "unpaid" hour for lunch. But I
will also push that around however I need to in order to get work or personal
tasks done.

------
jeffasinger
I work at a Post Series B startup (so really medium size tech company). I
typically work about 9:00am-6:30pm, with a decent break in the middle for
lunch. Fridays are usually shorter.

This is busy season for us, in the winter, I'd probably leave around 5:30
instead of 6:30.

------
cprayingmantis
8.30-5:00 There's a few folks that do more than that but they're the more
senior folks.

That's the thing I've seen about a hierarchical company structure, the further
up the ladder you go the more that's expected of you and the less return you
get.

------
W0lf
Germany, 7am-4pm, with half an hour of unpaid lunch time. Usually by the time
I arrive at work I already did my workout (gym or running). Since I'm living
close to my work place I also drive my bike from/to work which takes about 20
min.

------
jamescampbell
Mostly 8 hours depending on if I get caught up in code and then stay half the
evening to get the damn thing working finally again after breaking something
critical even though I was just going to change the stylesheet.

------
po1nter
France: 9am-5:30pm with 1:30 for lunch (typically from 12:30pm - 14pm)

------
markwaldron
I'm working at a fin-techy start up outside NYC. Hours are normally 8:45 -
19:00 with an hourish paid lunch. Very flexible though - people leave early
frequently

------
aaronbasssett
Scotland UK, we work a 4 day week; 9:30–17:30/18:00

28 days paid holidays

I normally grab lunch at my desk except on Wednesdays were we have a staff
lunch which normally takes an hour.

------
ddgflorida
Mine is 8 to 5 with one hour lunch break. That is the minimal expected. I hear
about other developers regularly working 10-12 hour days though.

------
MichaelBurge
Mostly 9-5 or 10-6. I don't usually eat lunch.

~~~
chrisBob
I use the full hour about once a week, but you are expected to be around 9
hours regardless.

Thanks, I am glad to hear that at least someone works the schedule I expected
though.

------
british_india
When I worked at Bloomberg, if you left after 12 hours in a given day, the
other developers would mock you by saying:

"What--another half day?"

------
Jean-Philipe
9-10 until 18-19, plus/minus one or two hours

------
arconis987
7am - 7pm in office, plus 1 hour commute each way.

~~~
adrianN
I hope you're writing lots of job applications.

~~~
arconis987
Yeah, it's intellectually interesting work, but it takes its toll.

------
bbcbasic
Australia: 38 hours per week, fairly flexible as long as I am around for core
hours. Can leave to go to shops for lunch.

------
znebby
Bay area startup with 100+ employees. Expected hours are 10am to 9pm, plus a
little less on Sundays.

~~~
marcc
You are expected to work 11 hours a day for 6 days a week, and then some more
on Sunday? A 100+ employee company shouldn't be setting that expectation. No
company should be asking that, regardless of size.

~~~
znebby
Perhaps I wasn't clear. The 10am-9pm is only on weekdays. Saturdays are off.

------
LukeB_UK
UK here. I work 7.5 hour days with an hour unpaid for lunch. I usually work
from 8am - 4:30pm.

------
33W
Varies, but generally between 8 and 6, with some email checking (~15min)at 6am
and 10pm.

------
cachichas
required 7.5hrs/day + .5hr for lunch but i put in an additional 50mins - 1hr
per day and get every other Friday off. Vancouver, Canada (about 50
employees)...

btw, when school is off, i get to come in at 6am. on school days, i come in
around 7:30

------
WillKirkby
UK rather than US, I typically work 10:30-19:00 with a half-hour unpaid lunch.

------
misiti3780
9/930 - 6/830; no lunch; run my own company based in NYC

------
tapan_k
BLR: 9:00a-6:30p [includes 30m paid lunch] + 30m commute each way

------
mathgeek
Working remote for me has been 9-5 with an hour for lunch.

------
eDameXxX
Poland. Internship in multinational company.

9am-5pm.

Time for lunch - not specified.

------
yeowMeng
Canada, 10am-6pm, 1 hour lunch (30 mins paid).

------
hclivess
9-16:30 then 18-22 on private projects

------
hclivess
so much wasted time

